# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > Raspberry Pi >  ساخت وب سرور با رزبری و راه اندازی یک وب اپلیکیشن windos 10 iot و رزبری

## taha_ic

سلام و عرض خسته نباشید خدمت اساتید و دوستان عزیز.
بنده مدت خیلی زیادی هست که میخام یک وب اپلیکیشن تحت وب بنویسم برای ویندوز 10 iot  ولی هرجارو جست و جو کردم چیزی دستگیرم نشد. 
درواقع میخام روی ای پی و پورت مربوطه یک صفحه باز بشه تا بتونم gpio های رزبری رو کنترل کنم.
شدیدا به کمکتون نیازمندم. ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید 
 با تشکر از زحمات خوب و بی وقفتون.

----------


## Felony

چی رو جستجو کردین ؟
مشکل کجاست ؟

https://developer.microsoft.com/en-u...loblinkyserver

----------


## taha_ic

سلام دوست عزیز من مشکلم اینه که میخام با سی شارپ بنویسم و اگر بشه همون اپلیکیشنی که برای رزبری مینویسم و روی ال سی دی نشونم میده رو روی وب بیارم بالا که از مرور گرم مثل وب اپلیکیشن دسترسی داشته باشم خوبه.
اگر نه که یک وب اپلیکیشن بنویسم که وقتی بهش متصل میشم و ای پی و پورتم رو میزنم صفحه وب اپلیکیشنم باز بشه و من بتونم gpio های رزبری رو کنترل کنم.
اون لینکی که شما بهم دادین هم امتحان کردم ولی جوابی نگرفتم.
ممنون میشم بیشتر کمکم کنید.
ممنون

----------

